# What kind of Piranha is this?



## Drullexx (Oct 26, 2006)

http://www.usedcalgary.com/classified-ad/2...=aquariums-fish

They're for sale in my city, cheapo too.

Any ideas?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

look like baby red pygo...$6 it reasonable price...


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

baby reds


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

either reds or they r caribe or terns or something. i would say they r reds more than likly tho


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> either reds or they r caribe or terns or something. i would say they r reds more than likly tho


it red...if it caribe,tern. or caribe it would cost more then that. IMO


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

get some and let us know :nod:


----------



## Neon22 (Oct 11, 2006)

its a red


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, they are bound to be P. nattereri.

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Species Identification Forum*_


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

taylorhedrich said:


> Yes, they are bound to be P. nattereri.
> 
> _*Topic Moved to Piranha Species Identification Forum*_


thats what mine looked like when they were that small,and i just posted some pics of them after 2months ,and was told they are reds


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. nattereri. ID Complete.


----------

